# Sticky  coyote skinning pt.1



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

First I cut around the ankle of both front legs and then make a cut up the back of the leg to the elbow. This allows me to pull the front feet through the cut in the leg when I get to that point in the skinning process.








I then cut around the back leg as shown. I leave the tendon intact and put the hooks of the skinning rig in between the tendon and the leg bone.








I then make a cut at the back of the leg down to the rectum. I cut around the rectum and save the rectum and a few inches of bung gut for lure making. 








I then continue skinning down the hips and expose the base of the tail all the way around and skin a few inches down the tail.








I take my tail stripper and strip the tail bone from the tail and then I insert my tail cutting guide and cut the back of the tail open down to the tip of the tail.
















Once the tail is free I continue to skin down the body. You can use your hands to pull down on the hide using your skinning knife sparingly if the hide isn't to tuff. I continue to do this until the front elbows and throat area are exposed.


----------

